# Stay Dark December Fourteenth



## sas (Dec 7, 2017)

The problem with being an atheist 
is there’s no carved face with eyes 
cast up, to chide; no gilded place 
to run inside and shake a fist; no one
close at hand to blame when death came.

“Where were you, God? Why?”

It’s said houses of worship shook
after Sandy Hook. I’ve heard they’ve
gained their decorum back, decorated.
Still my house stays unlit inside,
the problem with being an atheist. 



(Not intended for workshop. Remember these children.)


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 8, 2017)

sas, your poem expresses the awful feeling of  horror and shock at the senselessness of this atrocity... "Why"... That is the question that torments....


----------



## Theglasshouse (Dec 8, 2017)

Not stating all my beliefs on religion here since it is a subject that is complex and I don't want to look as if disagreeing. The only thing I want to say if people do not believe in religion, the only thing it leaves them is a lasting peace of mind. When my grandmother's my grandfather died, I thought it was one of the few things that she found peace in. Even if we probably only live one life. But we went to church for a year each month. To pray afterward for his death or for my family's peace of mind. It wasn't easy. Lots of tears, depression, sadness. But it made her believe slowly the pain had gone away. A year from now and the prayers ended (a year worth of going to church every 9th of the month). Grandfather's father was a Catholic priest, who helped the needy and poor. Even literally gave up his house's belongings. One day we found a bed belonging to someone else that was his. More than 50 years old probably.



> The problem with being an atheist
> is there’s no carved face with eyes
> cast up, to chide; no gilded place
> to run inside and shake a fist; *no one
> **close at hand to blame when death came*.



This is the strongest line for that reason for me and from my point of view. This could easily be the ending. Because fear of death is an old theme. That separates the belief of the atheist, an agnostic, and any other.

Thanks for posting your poem. I meant all my comments in a good way. I am just saying what my personal experience is. And commenting on your poem which has some images I enjoyed. "Gilded place" Carved eyes with eyes cast up. Reminds me of the insides of a building so maybe they are in a church in this setting. It has a scene in this poem.



> It’s said houses of worship shook
> after Sandy Hook. I’ve heard they’ve
> gained their decorum back, decorated.
> Still my house stays unlit inside,
> the problem with being an atheist


I have no problem with the poem as it reads well and is interesting. Just stating my perspective on a human condition. Which is why I brought it up. It can solve some problems even though it may create some problems in our world. I can accept opinions of people who have thought of being agnostic or atheist. I just like the peace of mind for the suffering.


----------



## Nellie (Dec 8, 2017)

Firemajic said:
			
		

> your poem expresses the awful feeling of horror and shock at the senselessness of this atrocity... "Why"... That is the question that torments....



"Why?" do you ask this question on this particular day? Did you not ask the same on April 20, 1999 when two teenagers massacred Columbine High, killing 12 students and a teacher before committing suicide? 

And many senseless acts since...... another one in New Mexico yesterday! WHY???????????????????????



Theglasshouse said:


> Because fear of death is an old theme. That separates the belief of the atheist, an agnostic, and any other.
> 
> I can accept opinions of people who have thought of being agnostic or atheist. I just like the peace of mind for the suffering.


I am an agnostic, therefore I do not fear death at all. I've had several near death experiences due to my health issues.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 8, 2017)

I think it is obvious, Nellie.... if you think about it.


----------



## Nellie (Dec 8, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> I think it is obvious, Nellie.... if you think about it.



I HAVE thought about it! Did you not read my question?


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 8, 2017)

sas said:


> The problem with being an atheist
> is there’s no carved face with eyes
> cast up, to chide; no gilded place
> to run inside and shake a fist; no one
> ...





Nellie said:


> I HAVE thought about it! Did you not read my question?





sas's poem was about Sandy Hook, December 14th.... I commented on her poem that was expressing emotions about THAT day... she was not writing about every tragedy.... JUST this event... to bring up every tragedy would derail her thread.


----------



## ned (Dec 9, 2017)

no one to blame? - this wasn't an earthquake or a meteor strike - what about the deranged perpetrator? - what about his irresponsible mother that kept a dozen unsecured firearms in her Sandy Hook home, including semi-automatic assault rifles? - what about the inadequate gun control that allowed her to do that?

In the aftermath, Obama tried to toughen up gun control but with no surprise, the senate threw it out. It seems it is not the will of the American people to give up the right to be armed to the teeth, not one millimetre. One can only wonder how many further tragedies could have been avoided.

Wouldn't a more fitting tribute to those children be 'The Sandy Hook Amendment' - rather than just sitting in the dark?


----------



## sas (Dec 9, 2017)

Ned,

I understand your anger. I share it. I am also what others call an activist (since the 1960s). I still attend protests, two this year, write my idiot politicians and newspapers, speak out whenever and wherever possible. This poem just addresses one aspect of what I do, and those in my family, plus a few friends of mine. I remember those children (and, all the others), so there is no way I'd light up those pretty holiday lights that day. Since I'm an atheist some might wonder what lights I mean. All family members have a Hedonismas Tree. We  gather and gift those we love, and the trees are decorated with family mementos, even cremains in glass hearts, not with bought ornaments. Those trees stay dark on the 14th. The rest of the year I take action. Most do nothing, so I figured maybe they would do this one thing to honor all the little heart beats that are stilled every damn day by bullets. It might remind them to do more.

BTW: When I said no one to blame, I thought it obvious that I literally had no one I could physically throttle myself, and I wanted to.  We flail at windmills.

.


----------



## escorial (Dec 9, 2017)

I enjoyed the format and style...it crossover from poetry to prose an I like that...I often forget the words but remember the thoughts a piece like this can cause...


----------



## sas (Dec 9, 2017)

FYI:

I invite all to write their own poem, regarding this topic, on this thread or their own. Please.


----------



## andrewclunn (Dec 9, 2017)

My response ended up turning into an angry rant.  Let me just say that (since the ideas expressed are the entire point with a work like this) that I am one atheist who has a negative visceral reaction to this poem.


----------



## sas (Dec 9, 2017)

I might also add that the last line had two meanings that I had hoped poets would understand. It was not just about actual lights, but that the light inside of me has gone put. Could that have been missed by poets?


----------



## andrewclunn (Dec 9, 2017)

sas said:


> I might also add that the last line had two meanings that I had hoped poets would understand. It was not just about actual lights, but that the light inside of me has gone put. Could that have been missed by poets?



Totally not aware of that intent.  Perhaps because the rest was so literal that assuming a double meaning through metaphor didn't follow naturally in my mind.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 9, 2017)

sas said:


> The problem with being an atheist
> is there’s no carved face with eyes
> cast up, to chide; no gilded place
> to run inside and shake a fist; no one
> ...


----------



## Birb (Dec 9, 2017)

A really powerful poem about a really dark day. Some say that monsters are fake, just myths that hide under someone's bed...but then you have people who go and harm innocent children.


----------



## sas (Dec 9, 2017)

My hidden point was that the religious seem to have moved on, too easily, intent now upon shopping and decorating, and colorful lights, most probably not even remembering how Christmas was stained five years ago. Some, no doubt screamed at God when it happened, then put it in his hands, instead of their own. I always think that if parents of one of those slaughtered lived across from me, would I light my tree, blaze it in the window on the 14th, would they? I act, everyday, as if their eyes, not a god's, were on me.

Sas


----------



## ned (Dec 9, 2017)

thank you Sas, for your prompt and considered reply. I just felt that the 'elephants in the room' needed to be acknowledged.

As an 'activist', this poem presented an opportunity to state your case. Instead, for some reason, you chose to invoke god into this whole sorry affair.
So now, we have a cosy debate regarding belief or not, rather than addressing the real issues raised by this tragedy.

Fire, I imagine that atheists take comfort in the fact that they do not worship an all-powerful god who chose to do nothing.
Much like the vast majority of Americans who have the freedom and power to change their laws.

As a non-American, I say 'grow up and put your toys away. For the price is too much to bear.'

not nearly enough said.........Ned


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2017)

I deftly followed instructions and did not workshop this, keeping all my thoughts and comments to myself.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 9, 2017)

ned said:


> Fire, I imagine that atheists take comfort in the fact that they do not worship an all-powerful god who chose to do nothing.
> Much like the vast majority of Americans who have the freedom and power to change their laws.
> 
> As a non-American, I say 'grow up and put your toys away. For the price is too much to bear.'
> ...





Ned, I completely understand and respect your POV... Thank you so much for your comment....


----------



## ned (Dec 9, 2017)

hello Fire - thank you for your positive reply - but I wish to correct you on my opening line above.

It is not my point of view - but, as stated, how I imagine an atheist would respond to the act of worship in this particular case.
I didn't want to leave them floundering in the darkness! 

cheers.......Ned


----------



## Nellie (Dec 9, 2017)

sas said:


> My hidden point was that the religious seem to have moved on, too easily, intent now upon shopping and decorating, and colorful lights, most probably not even remembering how Christmas was stained five years ago. Some, no doubt screamed at God when it happened, then put it in his hands, instead of their own. I always think that if parents of one of those slaughtered lived across from me, would I light my tree, blaze it in the window on the 14th, would they? I act, everyday, as if their eyes, not a god's, were on me.
> 
> Sas




There are plenty of things one can do, Christian or atheist. 

Here is something taking place on Dec. 10 in West Chester, Pennsylvania. If I lived in that part of the nation, I would be there to discuss gun violence.



> *5th Anniversary Remembrance: Tragedy at Sandy Hook Elementary*
> 
> 
> by Gun Sense Chester County
> ...



We make our own decision(s) and all have the "Right to Bear Arms" here in the U.S. If one wants to see a change in gun violence, get involved in the politics.


----------

